# Satin pied babies



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

Litter born late 5/5/12, mom is a satin brindle pied, and dad is a satin r/y pied. 
6 does, 2 bucks. Any idea what the dark agouti-looking pup is? I really have no idea where he came from genetically.










The two high-white does









The two bucks of the litter, including the oddball. Possibly available.









One of these girls will be available:









And both of these does will be available 









I'm in Pennsylvania in the US, for those interested in any of the lil'uns


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It would make sense if the male were some sort of weird smudgy overmarked brindle!

They are very sweet! I love the blazed ladies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice looking litter; I love the pied fawns!


----------



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

eyes are now open!










The buck in the middle might be available to the right home. The other two does aren't available.









keeping these two girls:

















This doe is available:









This buck is available:









This doe is available:









This doe might be available:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I see; they are not fawn, but still very pretty. sosme of these pix need to be re-sized as they are way too big.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

That one is definitely a brindle.


----------

